# Who else hates the Williams Sisters?!



## boundless (30 January 2009)

I find these tennis sisters disgraceful.

They are so up themselves. Selfish and ungrateful. They should be banned from competing.

I can't believe sponsors give these type of people money.


----------



## Stan 101 (30 January 2009)

Sorry I don"t agree. They have changed the way womens tennis was played with their power game. I enjoy watching Sarina in full flight. I don't follow their career off the court so I can't comment on your thoughts there.

cheers.


----------



## 1080p (30 January 2009)

They are no more disgraceful than the king of the 'cashed up bogans' Lleyton Hewitt.

I throw up a little in my mouth every time he does the 'self salute' or 'starting the chainsaw'.


----------



## Prospector (30 January 2009)

Actually I think they are really gracious.  I think they are great.  Have you looked at the male players?  Roddick was pretty evil last night, and another player, Safin, now he is just a bully to the linesman.

Urrgh, dont get me started on LLey Lley....He isnt a bogan though, well, not what we mean by Bogan in SA, although the spelling of his name comes close. He went to a well known Private school and bogans dont do that!


----------



## nunthewiser (30 January 2009)

who cares about the tennis!!! i vote to use them as a sandwich with this lil ole nun as the filling!


----------



## boundless (30 January 2009)

You guys must be joking?!!

These sisters make me physically sick whenever I see them.


----------



## adobee (30 January 2009)

I havent noticed anything wrong with the Williams Sisters..  I think they are pretty good all round.. and some junk in the trunk !!

have to agree I cringe over Hewitt also...  comes across as a bit of a jerk..

I find Nadal  a bit of a jerk too.. I saw him make Federra wait on the court for about eight minutes before he came out...  Federra (spelling?) is all class...


----------



## adobee (30 January 2009)

boundless said:


> You guys must be joking?!!
> 
> These sisters make me physically sick whenever I see them.




are you a racist perhaps ???


I am all for hot girls.. but I dont need to put down talent on their looks ...


----------



## gav (30 January 2009)

I don't have a problem with the Williams brothers.


----------



## boundless (30 January 2009)

gav said:


> I don't have a problem with the Williams brothers.




Ha ha!! Good call.

Have they actually been sex tested?!


----------



## Trevor_S (30 January 2009)

Stan 101 said:


> Sorry I don"t agree. They have changed the way womens tennis was played with their power game. I enjoy watching Sarina in full flight. I don't follow their career off the court so I can't comment on your thoughts there.




O am 100% behind sanqar on this and hell, I don't even follow tennis


----------



## So_Cynical (30 January 2009)

Loves the Williams girls...what a pleasure to watch.


----------



## beerwm (30 January 2009)

when i think of geniune and humble players, at the top of the list is;

Federer,

He respects every opponent, and speaks very wisely,

Although i like the williams sisters;

selfish,ungrateful - can u list some examples? I dont follow tennis as religiously as some, but they may well be. I just havent witnessed it.


----------



## Romano (30 January 2009)

When they first came onto the scene, I thought they were pretty brash. But you know, they are really gracious, and good players to boot.
Not sure what it is that upsets some people about them.
They are very religious, maybe its that.


----------



## wayneL (30 January 2009)

I'm not fond of the American persona, of which these two girls typify, but you can't take away their tennis prowess. Despite being physically overwhelming for most of the girls on the tour, they can't get away without dedication to the craft.

Would someone like Justin Hennen have ever lifted her game to the level she did without the Williams sisters around? I doubt it.

They've certainly raised the woman's game a rung or three.


----------



## MRC & Co (30 January 2009)

boundless said:


> I find these tennis sisters disgraceful.
> 
> They are so up themselves. Selfish and ungrateful. They should be banned from competing.
> 
> I can't believe sponsors give these type of people money.




The Williams sisters lost a sister and are still out there living their dream!

What are you doing?  Creating internet threads purely to whinge.

Nuff said?


----------



## Julia (30 January 2009)

Maybe you could specify what you don't like about them?  Seems pretty silly to just say you can't stand them and offer no reason.

I'm not a tennis follower but I've seen them occasionally and often heard them interviewed on the radio.  From both points of view, especially given their success, they seem to me to be surprisingly lacking in arrogance and to be polite and pleasant in interviews.

Good on them both.  I wish them continued success.


----------



## rowie (31 January 2009)

I love the williams sisters, much respect for their absolute prowess on the court. Go Serena for the Aus Open finals!!!


----------



## dirty_harry (31 January 2009)

I don't like any grunters. It's a form of cheating and should be banned, not to mention how annoying it is to watch ...


----------



## Prospector (31 January 2009)

dirty_harry said:


> I don't like any grunters. It's a form of cheating and should be banned, not to mention how annoying it is to watch ...




Rules out most female tennis players and even a few men then!  How can the Williams sisters make you physically ill boundless?  I agree with adobee.

Actually, their body fat distribution is typical of African women.  Male?  Ha, you guys wish!  They just happen to be incredibly powerful female athletes, no need to take the credit for that guys! :


----------



## nomore4s (31 January 2009)

You've got to give Serena credit, any female that can play a sport like tennis with knockers that big deserves a rap, I wonder if she's sponsored by a bra company?:


----------



## gav (31 January 2009)

nomore4s said:


> You've got to give Serena credit, any female that can play a sport like tennis with knockers that big deserves a rap, I wonder if she's sponsored by a bra company?:




Not to mention the size of her ass, it looks like 2 wombats fighting in a potato sack!


----------



## Wysiwyg (31 January 2009)

boundless said:


> I find these tennis sisters disgraceful.
> 
> They are so up themselves. Selfish and ungrateful. They should be banned from competing.
> 
> I can't believe sponsors give these type of people money.




Hate is a very strong word and I hope you don`t attract it.Maybe you should take a look in the mirror or seek psychological assessment as to the reasoning behind your hate of people.


----------



## MrBurns (31 January 2009)

Williams sisters have a very large build, almost unfair to the usual women players I've always thought.

Then again I think black Americans are better at almost everything, better than whites, and now they have one as President.


----------



## dirty_harry (31 January 2009)

Prospector said:


> Rules out most female tennis players and even a few men then!   :




Monica Selles started it. They should have stopped it then and there. It's BS.


----------



## dirty_harry (31 January 2009)

MrBurns said:


> Then again I think black Americans are better at almost everything, better than whites, and now they have one as President.




Sounds like you should go and live in Sudan, Nigeria, Sierra Leone, Somalia or Congo then. Africa is the continent with the richest resources so they should do really well. Good luck.


----------



## Stan 101 (31 January 2009)

Serena Williams sounded sweet and reasonably humble in her victory speach. I saw no malice or arrogance. She is such an attractive woman, too. If anyone knows her, I'd be keen for a date.


cheers,


----------



## honey85 (31 January 2009)

boundless said:


> I find these tennis sisters disgraceful.
> 
> They are so up themselves. Selfish and ungrateful. They should be banned from competing.
> 
> I can't believe sponsors give these type of people money.




What you said is completely baseless and it showed your ignorance. If you know what tennis is or generally what a human with brains should say, I don't think you know what you were saying. I feel sorry for you really. One has just won her 10th grand slam and another I think has won 7. Respect?


----------



## boundless (31 January 2009)

honey85 said:


> What you said is completely baseless and it showed your ignorance. If you know what tennis is or generally what a human with brains should say, I don't think you know what you were saying. I feel sorry for you really. One has just won her 10th grand slam and another I think has won 7. Respect?




I @%#%#$ hate her guts. Hate.


----------



## Dowdy (31 January 2009)

I just hate womens tennis altogether.

Crap match. 

Mens tennis is 100% better. Better games, they work harder, more intense etc


----------



## Stan 101 (31 January 2009)

boundless said:


> I @%#%#$ hate her guts. Hate.




When's your next KKK meeting, buddy?



Dowdy said:


> I just hate womens tennis altogether.



Beside the skill and athleticism, I'm happy to watch two women sweating it out... There are added benefits over watching the men...

But each to their own.


----------



## boundless (31 January 2009)

Dowdy said:


> I just hate womens tennis altogether.
> 
> Crap match.
> 
> Mens tennis is 100% better. Better games, they work harder, more intense etc




How the hell can they give Williams the same prize money as the men for that turd of a game???!!!!

Unbe@%#$#ingleavable.


----------



## Stan 101 (31 January 2009)

boundless said:


> How the hell can they give Williams the same prize money as the men for that turd of a game???!!!!
> 
> Unbe@%#$#ingleavable.




Because she's a champion... You think you're good enough to do her in 2 sets?


----------



## MrBurns (31 January 2009)

boundless said:


> How the hell can they give Williams the same prize money as the men for that turd of a game???!!!!
> Unbe@%#$#ingleavable.




Why do you watch it ?, there's a button on the remote control that actually lets you change channels.

You just sit there watching womens tennis getting all steamed ??? hahaha


----------



## tech/a (31 January 2009)

boundless said:


> How the hell can they give Williams the same prize money as the men for that turd of a game???!!!!
> 
> Unbe@%#$#ingleavable.




All class.
Setting a totally new level in womens tennis.
Without people like the Williams sisters new and improved performance would take far longer.
They are great for the game.

I'm sure/remember Navratalova got the same "hate" when she couldn't be beaten.
She wouldnt score a game against most of the women in the game now.

Domination leads to improvement.
Well done Serena.


----------



## Stan 101 (31 January 2009)

MrBurns said:


> Why do you watch it ?, there's a button on the remote control that actually lets you change channels.
> 
> You just sit there watching womens tennis getting all steamed ??? hahaha




Burnsey, buddy I never thought I'd get the good fortune to agree with one of your posts... I now feel like a soulmate of sorts... Kudos to you..


----------



## MrBurns (31 January 2009)

Stan 101 said:


> Burnsey, buddy I never thought I'd get the good fortune to agree with one of your posts... I now feel like a soulmate of sorts... Kudos to you..




Geez a friend at last I must be slipping


----------



## boundless (31 January 2009)

Stan 101 said:


> When's your next KKK meeting, buddy?
> 
> 
> .




When's your next Idiots Anonymous meeting jerk?!


----------



## nunthewiser (31 January 2009)

well done to the williams sisters for providing a new benchmark for the new up and commers to strive to beat


----------



## MrBurns (31 January 2009)

boundless said:


> When's your next Idiots Anonymous meeting jerk?!




Well the bets are on - I've got $50 that says you wont last 25 posts.

any others ?


----------



## nunthewiser (31 January 2009)

MrBurns said:


> Well the bets are on - I've got $50 that says you wont last 25 posts.
> 
> any others ?




LOL im grabbing a deckchair and a stubby just in case we get anymore pearls of wisdome before he gets canned


----------



## spottygoose (31 January 2009)

From humble beginnings for there to be two siblings in the top echelon of professional tennis is incredible. Whilst they are confident girls imo they are not arrogant and are always gracious and unlike alot of players don't take themselves too seriously. Unfortunately negative comments about them stem from either ignorance or are purely sexist or racist in nature.


----------



## gordon2007 (31 January 2009)

boundless said:


> How the hell can they give Williams the same prize money as the men for that turd of a game???!!!!
> 
> Unbe@%#$#ingleavable.





They didn't pay her per se, they pay the womens champion the same as the mens champion...whomever that may be. This happens in all four tennis grand slams. 

On a side note, once again, mankinds ignorance ceases to amase me!!! Surely, you're just looking for 10 minutes of internet attention?


----------



## boundless (31 January 2009)

gordon2007 said:


> mankinds ignorance ceases to *amase *me!!!




perhaps you should learn to speak english before posting on this thread


----------



## Prospector (31 January 2009)

boundless said:


> When's your next Idiots Anonymous meeting jerk?!




Your complaints about womens tennis have nothing to do with Serena yet   you blame her for the thrashing she gave Safina. She was a true champion in action and word. She gave you no cause to hate her guts. I can only conclude you are either bored and looking for conflict or else you are racist. Hope you are a troll.


----------



## Prospector (31 January 2009)

boundless said:


> perhaps you should learn to speak english before posting on this thread




Perhaps you should develop some principles before posting and learn that sentences start with a capital letter and end with a full stop. I don't normally bother about the way people write and spell but people in glass houses shouldn't throw stones.


----------



## boundless (31 January 2009)

Prospector said:


> Perhaps you should develop some principles before posting




Principles?! You talk about principles and you have some semi naked woman as your avatar. What kind of sick freak are you?


----------



## ozdave (31 January 2009)

boundless said:


> Principles?! You talk about principles and you have some semi naked woman as your avatar. What kind of sick freak are you?




your comments put you much further up the chain of the freak category i assure you... what is your point in being here? do you just enjoy criticising and being angry or are you trying to get a response and some attention on internet forums and enjoy trolling for fun? its quite clear you are in the minority in your opinions...

hows that working out for you?


----------



## Prospector (31 January 2009)

Ah. I get it. You don't like African Americans and you don't like women in short dresses showing cleavage. No wonder you hate the Williams sisters then; they don't stand a chance.


----------



## nunthewiser (31 January 2009)

Prospector said:


> Ah. I get it. You don't like African Americans and you don't like women in short dresses showing cleavage. No wonder you hate the Williams sisters then; they don't stand a chance.




Perhaps its like homophobia and those that try and deny there tendencies often voice there disaproval the loudest ??.


----------



## Stan 101 (31 January 2009)

Prospector said:


> Ah. I get it. You don't like African Americans and you don't like women in short dresses showing cleavage.




If it's any consolation, I do. 


cheers,


----------



## nunthewiser (31 January 2009)

I for one find the williams sisters rather attractive in a funny sort of way .both athletic , both competitive , both excel at what they put there mind too ........ should be more of it


----------



## Prospector (31 January 2009)

Where is the popcorn when you need it?


----------



## Stan 101 (31 January 2009)

Prospector said:


> Where is the popcorn when you need it?



Generally the pantry...


Seriously though..I'm just watching the end of the tennis and the highlights. Look at Serena's smile... That smile could melt an iceberg..


Cheers,


----------



## MrBurns (31 January 2009)

It's ok boundless I recognise the signs now, I read about this in a paper on drag queens and cross dressers in Uni, jusr get out of your mothers panty girdle and wake up to yourself. No one here is interested in your mindiess rantings.


----------



## BentRod (1 February 2009)

boundless said:


> I find these tennis sisters disgraceful.
> 
> They are so up themselves. Selfish and ungrateful. They should be banned from competing.
> 
> I can't believe sponsors give these type of people money.




Boundless.........




> The women's final on Saturday night in Melbourne, a final devoid of any uncertainty. This was the first evening women's final in Australia, but the night when Williams returned to the top of the rankings, and also joined the double-digit club for slam titles, was so one-sided it was a non-event





:bier:


----------



## Aussiejeff (1 February 2009)

I suppose if Federer wipes his opponent 6-0, 6-0, 6-3 there will Boundless be calls for his pay to be slashed. 

Regardless of her personality, for me, it is simply a privilege to be able to see such a remarkable, 1 in 50 years talent such as Miss S. Williams play such a truly astounding level of tennis. When she plays at the surreal level we saw last night, there is light years between her and the rest of Women's tennis.

She has - 

(1) An astonishingly accurate and mighty powerful service.

(2) Incredibly powerful ground strokes hit with amazing and repeatable accuracy.

(3) For her size, an almost unbelievable ability to not only retrieve but counter-attack practically every ball hit to her in any part of the court.

Simply, she is

A-MAZING!


----------



## robots (1 February 2009)

hello,

australia's favorite pastime, the tall poppy syndrome

well done Serena, thats 10 awesome effort 

thankyou
robots


----------



## Dowdy (1 February 2009)

Stan 101 said:


> Because she's a champion... You think you're good enough to do her in 2 sets?





Any of the guys that made in to the quarters could beat her, so where's their 2 mil.

How many 5 setters do women play - NONE because they dont have the same stamina as men, unless you can prove me wrong and make them play 5 sets.


----------



## honey85 (1 February 2009)

The OP is a lonely guy looking for attention from virtual world. There is not chance for us to enlighten one whose ass and brains have swapped places so let's not bother to further fuel his craving. 

Congrats to Serena!


----------



## cuttlefish (1 February 2009)

They're an amazing tennis phenomenom - true champions - 10 grand slams is an awesome achievement, and they're certainly providing entertainment when they play.


----------



## MrBurns (1 February 2009)

Probably a good idea to delete this thread, the whole thing is offensive.


----------



## cuttlefish (1 February 2009)

I didn't bother opening it until today - expecting to see a lot of rubbish bagging these players out, but instead I was pleasantly surprised that most of the comments are positive.


----------



## wayneL (1 February 2009)

Will anyone miss boundless? :cowboy:

...didn't think so.


----------



## wayneL (1 February 2009)

Stan 101 said:


> If it's any consolation, I do.




With you mate. Africans (and African descent) are some of the best looking people on the planet.


----------



## gav (1 February 2009)

Dowdy said:


> Any of the guys that made in to the quarters could beat her, so where's their 2 mil.
> 
> How many 5 setters do women play - NONE because they dont have the same stamina as men, unless you can prove me wrong and make them play 5 sets.




Completely agree.


----------



## MRC & Co (1 February 2009)

Nearly 1000 views of this thread, and not one post on Nadal V Verdasco, probably one of the greatest tennis matches ever played.  Why doesn't that surprise me...........


----------



## Prospector (1 February 2009)

MRC & Co said:


> Nearly 1000 views of this thread, and not one post on Nadal V Verdasco, probably one of the greatest tennis matches ever played.  Why doesn't that surprise me...........





Because the thread is about the Williams sisters maybe?

So :topic

A general assumption but usually the best matches are the semis and not the Final.  The issue of payment to women is an interesting one;  for sure they should have to play best of five sets for equality, but do you really want to see them play best of five?

On the other hand, Serena is the Women's Champion in this tournament so for that reason she deserves equal reward.


----------



## gav (1 February 2009)

Prospector said:


> The issue of payment to women is an interesting one;  for sure they should have to play best of five sets for equality, but do you really want to see them play best of five?
> 
> On the other hand, Serena is the Women's Champion in this tournament so for that reason she deserves equal reward.




It is not "equal", as the number of sets are different for males and females.  Lets consider the match between Nadal and Verdasco.  If Nadal was a female, he would have won the match after the 3rd set and not have had to stay on the court for a grueling 5hrs and 14mins.  When was the last time a female tennis player stayed on the court this long?  Who knows how many extra sets Serina would have had to have played if it was best of 5 sets (or if she would have won at all). It is not "equal" at all.

I think they should either play the best of 5 sets, or take a 40% pay cut (5 sets minus 40% = 3 sets).  Fairs fair...


----------



## nulla nulla (1 February 2009)

Not only can Serena play tennis, but she comes across as a reasonable person. Nice change from the tantrum throwing prima donna's we are used to.


----------



## honey85 (1 February 2009)

You can't compare apples with oranges. So you can't compare men's and women's tennis directly. The thing you might be able to compare is the crowd attendance. If the amount of people watching women's is much lower (maybe not a full house), then you might say women's tennis deserves lower prize money. I followed the Open from beginning and I didn't notice any substantial difference in crowd number between men's and women's. If both generate the same ticket revenue, then why should women's prize money be lower than men's? Please don't argue with men's play longer and more sets. This has always been the way since forever. If people feel that watching women's is not worthwhile due to shorter play time, then why is it still full house?

I am a guy btw.


----------



## Dowdy (1 February 2009)

honey85 said:


> You can't compare apples with oranges. So you can't compare men's and women's tennis directly.
> 
> I am a guy btw.




Yes you can and you should. Take athletics for example - women run as far as the men. Maybe not as quick but they still work as hard and are rewarded equally aswell.

Women don't work as hard in tennis as the men and yet their rewarded equally. You can't see the imbalance there?!


----------



## Mr Capital (1 February 2009)

No beef with the bro's here


----------



## MrBurns (1 February 2009)

It all comes down to ad dollars not how hard you work.

Dokic would have been worth millions in ad revenue the interest in her was so great - more than any of the men.


----------



## Prospector (1 February 2009)

MrBurns said:


> It all comes down to ad dollars not how hard you work.
> 
> Dokic would have been worth millions in ad revenue the interest in her was so great - more then any of the men.



Now that is a great point MrB!  I heard on the radio that the ratings for the Dokic match surpassed all other events except for the AFL Grand Final.


----------



## MrBurns (1 February 2009)

If they paid people according to how hard they worked rubbish collectors would earn more then financial advisors..........errrr they probably do about now ....bad example.:


----------



## xyzedarteerf (1 February 2009)

perhaps this years record LOWest attendance ever to a woman's final was a statement , i mean who wants to watch the same person win and win again...
don't like them at all.


----------



## MrBurns (1 February 2009)

xyzedarteerf said:


> perhaps this years record LOWest attendance ever to a woman's final was a statement , i mean who wants to watch the same person win and win again...
> don't like them at all.




Well it's not their fault they're good but it was boring last night, imagine dragging yourself into the tennis centre for that.


----------



## tech/a (1 February 2009)

xyzedarteerf said:


> perhaps this years record LOWest attendance ever to a woman's final was a statement , i mean who wants to watch the same person win and win again...
> don't like them at all.





So you tune out to the likes of Nedal he has a 12-5 win ratio over Federer.
You got sick of watching Sampras.

More to the point people come to see if someone can knock off the top of the heap!
Have a look at the support Verdasco got.


----------



## gordon2007 (1 February 2009)

xyzedarteerf said:


> perhaps this years record LOWest attendance ever to a woman's final was a statement , i mean who wants to watch the same person win and win again...
> don't like them at all.




Surely the record heat wave had nothing to do with the low turnout


----------



## Dowdy (1 February 2009)

MrBurns said:


> If they paid people according to how hard they worked rubbish collectors would earn more then financial advisors..........errrr they probably do about now ....bad example.:




Well that's based on supply and demand but thats an apples and oranges comparison.

I'm comparing mens tennis to womens tennis which clearly women don't work as hard, nor draw as big crowds, as the men and therefore shouldn't be paid the same


----------



## MrBurns (1 February 2009)

MrBurns said:


> Well the bets are on - I've got $50 that says you wont last 25 posts.
> 
> any others ?




Think I won that one


----------



## MrBurns (1 February 2009)

Dowdy said:


> Well that's based on supply and demand but thats an apples and oranges comparison.
> 
> I'm comparing mens tennis to womens tennis which clearly women don't work as hard, nor draw as big crowds, as the men and therefore shouldn't be paid the same




I dont think Dokic or the Willams sisters could be regarded as a second rate drawcard to any male player.


----------



## Prospector (1 February 2009)

MrBurns said:


> Think I won that one




Banned or laying low?


----------



## MrBurns (1 February 2009)

Jim Courier annoys me for some reason and Roger Rasheed looks ridiculous, is he actually Indian or does he just overdo the tanning salon.


----------



## Prospector (1 February 2009)

MrBurns said:


> Jim Courier annoys me for some reason and Roger Rasheed looks ridiculous, is he actually Indian or does he just overdo the tanning salon.



Courier annoys me too but Rasheeds tan is natural. I have a funny story about him and Lley. I was in the gym a few years ago and Lley was there with Kym Kleisters. Rasheed had just met them and was showing them all the equipment and the three of them were on the equipment right next to me. Rasheed was all nervous around them and Lley and Kim were actuallly quite sweet. Anyways about a month later Lley sacked his coach and Rasheed got the gig.


----------



## MrBurns (1 February 2009)

Prospector said:


> Courier annoys me too but Rasheeds tan is natural. I have a funny story about him and Lley. I was in the gym a few years ago and Lley was there with Kym Kleisters. Rasheed had just met them and was showing them all the equipment and the three of them were on the equipment right next to me. Rasheed was all nervous around them and Lley and Kim were actuallly quite sweet. Anyways about a month later Lley sacked his coach and Rasheed got the gig.




Interesting, just looked him up 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roger_Rasheed

Seems he's Lebanese, looks like one of those posers who spend all day on their tan unfortunately.

Courier, always refers to Nadal as "Rafer" I hate the way he says it in his yankee accent, refers to Roger though as Fed or Federer, said Fed was shaken earlier and he was a break up ! I mean give us a break, looks bad for Roger at the moment though. great player but very hard to actually beat Nadal at the end of the day the way he's playing at present.


----------



## white_crane (1 February 2009)

I love the way many people wrote Federer off just because he lost one match.  And yes Courier annoys me too.  As do the Williams sisters when they brag about how good they are or complain about how they should be seeded 1.


----------



## Prospector (2 February 2009)

MrBurns said:


> Interesting, just looked him up
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roger_Rasheed
> 
> Seems he's Lebanese, looks like one of those posers who spend all day on their tan unfortunately..



Actually, he is a really nice guy.  Seriously.  He and his family are quite involved in sport in SA.
Well, after that post last night we had a blackout due to this heat wave.  Missed the last of the cricket and the tennis.


----------



## Miner (2 February 2009)

Probably those who hate Lincoln, John F Kennedy and Obama will also hate William Sisters. 

The two sis should be  hated by people who also love Hitler because Williams are physically strong (challenging many male macho to fulfil their egos and many female who love to have black partners who are stronger), successful against all whites and semi whites, the only black after Arthur Ash, Americans, Winning against our lovely tennis stars, show friendship between two sisters, have no scandal or infidelity against them (so can not qualify to become third wives of Prince Charles), and earning tons of cash in a world of recession.

Probably in a corner of many of our hearts we just envy them.

I just respect them and feel pity for those who hate them


----------



## Knobby22 (2 February 2009)

Miner said:


> Probably those who hate Lincoln, John F Kennedy and Obama will also hate William Sisters.
> 
> The two sis should be  hated by people who also love Hitler because Williams are physically strong (challenging many male macho to fulfil their egos and many female who love to have black partners who are stronger), successful against all whites and semi whites, the only black after Arthur Ash, Americans, Winning against our lovely tennis stars, show friendship between two sisters, have no scandal or infidelity against them (so can not qualify to become third wives of Prince Charles), and earning tons of cash in a world of recession.
> 
> ...




I think Serena is quite sweet.
They are honest and relaxed. Their behaviour has improved with age.


----------



## nunthewiser (2 February 2009)

Miner said:


> Probably those who hate Lincoln, John F Kennedy and Obama will also hate William Sisters.
> 
> The two sis should be  hated by people who also love Hitler because Williams are physically strong (challenging many male macho to fulfil their egos and many female who love to have black partners who are stronger), successful against all whites and semi whites, the only black after Arthur Ash, Americans, Winning against our lovely tennis stars, show friendship between two sisters, have no scandal or infidelity against them (so can not qualify to become third wives of Prince Charles), and earning tons of cash in a world of recession.
> 
> ...




Good post 

i respect and admire there achievements , i admire there commitment .

i dont even follow tennis


----------



## Happy (2 February 2009)

Dowdy said:


> Mens tennis is 100% better. Better games, they work harder, more intense etc




Maybe 40% better, as men sometimes have to fight 5 sets and women never more than 3 for the same money recently.

Looks like sex discrimination gone the other way.

One day it has to be corrected or prize has to be lowered for women to reflect amount of play or men't match has to be shortened to 3 sets maximum or women match matched with men's 5 sets maximum.

Otherwise it doesn't add up, sorry girls.


----------



## Prospector (2 February 2009)

Happy said:


> Maybe 40% better, as men sometimes have to fight 5 sets and women never more than 3 for the same money recently.
> 
> Looks like sex discrimination gone the other way.
> 
> ...




As Mr B and I pointed out, the ratings for the Dokic match were better than any other match (not sure about last night) and better than any other sport event last year except AFL GF - ie all those Rugby Games. These days it is all about sponsorship dollars so maybe it is the men who need a pay cut!:


----------



## Green08 (2 February 2009)

I admire them for their stoic resilience, agility and strength

My tennis is so shocking if I win a match my chest automatically increases 4 inches with or without boasting!  If I were in the top 10 of the world I would leave Anna in the dust

I can only admire sports people at the top of their game, you don't get there sitting on the side lines and crying (MacInroe  did alot of practice)

Geez give the girls a break


----------



## Dowdy (2 February 2009)

Miner said:


> Probably those who hate Lincoln, John F Kennedy and Obama will also hate William Sisters.
> 
> The two sis should be  hated by people who also love Hitler because Williams are physically strong (challenging many male macho to fulfil their egos and many female who love to have black partners who are stronger), successful against all whites and semi whites, the only black after Arthur Ash, Americans, Winning against our lovely tennis stars, show friendship between two sisters, have no scandal or infidelity against them (so can not qualify to become third wives of Prince Charles), and earning tons of cash in a world of recession.
> 
> ...





One of the most wacko comments i've ever heard. You manage to turn this into a black issue and actually put in a political spin into it aswell.
You even manage to put the recession in there aswell - that was a nice touch. Surprised you didn't put Ghandi and the pope in there aswell 

I dont side any way with the Williams sisters, my beef is with womens tennis altogether but this comment is so stupid. So now people aren't allowed to hate the Williams (which is entirely their opinion) because it means they_ love_ Hitler


----------



## Pat (2 February 2009)

This thread is BS. Sounds like someone doesn't like tall poppies.

The sisters play great tennis. They have made womens tennis so much more exciting, just as Federer has lifted the bar in mens tennis.

To think that  girls deserve less prize money because they potentially play 2 less sets than the men at the slams... I would think the aesthetics make up for that.


----------



## Miner (3 February 2009)

Dowdy said:


> One of the most wacko comments i've ever heard. You manage to turn this into a black issue and actually put in a political spin into it aswell.
> You even manage to put the recession in there aswell - that was a nice touch. Surprised you didn't put Ghandi and the pope in there aswell
> 
> I dont side any way with the Williams sisters, my beef is with womens tennis altogether but this comment is so stupid. So now people aren't allowed to hate the Williams (which is entirely their opinion) because it means they_ love_ Hitler




Dowdy

Howdy my friend ? 

Debate is always good and healthy

I got good feedback and not so good feedback like yours

WHich is good and that makes a team of hetrogeneous people working together. 

I did not want to put any spin but tried to look into  into calideoscope.

By the way there was no Ghandi but it was Gandhi and no pope but Pope. 

You hate or love the fact remains the William Sisters are so popular not alone because of their sisterhood, behaviour, game plan, power  but also because they are black. We missed the opportunity to encash Ev Goolongong (not sure if spelling is right ). We never got excited with Safin brother and sister. We would have been if they were not whites. That is human psychology . We love difference and there is nothing wrong in it so long we respect all of them for their talent. 

Have fun and enjoy the forum mate without seeing too much between the lines


----------



## wayneL (3 February 2009)

Pat said:


> This thread is BS.



No it's not.

There were 97 posts up to your post.

There were 48 posts that explicitly mentioned the williams Sisters.

36 were positive.

10 were negative.

2 were neutral.

Of the ten negative posts, six were from one ex-member.

So there is overwhelming positiveness for those girls, the OP well and truly pwned by ASF regulars. I think this thread, far from being BS, is a standout.


----------



## Prospector (3 February 2009)

wayneL said:


> No it's not.
> 
> There were 97 posts up to your post.
> 
> ...




Yeah, interesting how some people actually read, or dont read posts.  And he has definately gone now?


----------



## MrBurns (3 February 2009)

Prospector said:


> Yeah, interesting how some people actually read, or dont read posts.  And he has definately gone now?




Nothing to stop him coming back under another name


----------



## wayneL (3 February 2009)

MrBurns said:


> Nothing to stop him coming back under another name



Joe is omnipotent. There is no way he can fly under the radar and come back without getting caught.


----------



## Pat (3 February 2009)

wayneL said:


> No it's not.
> 
> There were 97 posts up to your post.
> 
> ...



Sorry...the subject is BS.

I can't see why anyone would "hate" someone they don't know.
The Williams sisters are great tennis players, so I would expect most to be positive.

Thanks for the thread stats.


----------



## Prospector (3 February 2009)

Pat said:


> Sorry...the subject is BS.
> 
> I can't see why anyone would "hate" someone they don't know.
> The Williams sisters are great tennis players, so I would expect most to be positive.
> ...




Um, could you just read the thread?


----------



## Pat (3 February 2009)

Prospector said:


> Um, could you just read the thread?



Umm, I did, my response was to the first post. Are you pointing out others agree?


----------



## Happy (3 February 2009)

Prospector said:


> As Mr B and I pointed out, the ratings for the *Dokic match were better than any other match *(not sure about last night) and better than any other sport event last year except AFL GF - ie all those Rugby Games. These days it is all about sponsorship dollars so maybe it is the *men who need a pay cut!* :




I find some women more attractive than men too , but I am talking about equal pay for equal work (and here we have unusual discrimination).

Unless players are paid for not what they do.


----------



## Prospector (3 February 2009)

Happy said:


> but I am talking about equal pay for equal work.




And that is true in the real world but not when it applies to the mad crazy world of the media, sport and ratings.


----------



## Miner (3 February 2009)

Happy said:


> I find some women more attractive than men too , but I am talking about equal pay for equal work (and here we have unusual discrimination).
> 
> Unless players are paid for not what they do.




Interesting point and very true on paying equal pay for all genders in game.
What about then asking the tickets should be bought by equally between two genders as well. Otherwise make a pro rated calculation and then divide the prize money between male and female players. 

I am sure neither William Sisters nor any one else will be interested to get the equal participation in ticket purchase vs pay. 

Sorry i digraced just for fun.


----------



## robots (3 July 2009)

hello,

yes yes, serena & venus to contest in the final at wimbledon

bio for serena:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Serena_Williams

awesome effort, grand slam

thankyou

professor robots


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (3 July 2009)

robots said:


> hello,
> 
> yes yes, serena & venus to contest in the final at wimbledon
> 
> ...






Serena and Venus are to my mind over testosteronised and bear little resemblance to the cuddly XX children which their psychopathic parents goo gooed at birth

professor robots


----------



## Aussiest (3 July 2009)

I don't mind Venus and Serena. For some reason, i feel strange that they are at the top of their field due to their strength, which is possibly a genetic disposition (don't slam me). Women's tennis used to be so strategic with Martina Hingis, Justine Heddene and Lindsay Davonport. They were my personal favourites, so perhaps i haven't quite warmed to the sisters because they each knocked the strategists off their perches.

Having said that, i have seen Venus act quite ungraciously on the court, whereas i have never seen Serena act rudely. Serena is quite a humble person and Venus was showing signs of humility when that player against her had to retire due to injury. Perhaps she is maturing or accepting her place in the world.

So, in conclusion, i believe those that work hard should be rewarded and i bare no resentfulness against either of them for that. Good luck and may the best man, erh, woman, win. Lol.


----------



## Happy (3 July 2009)

I will not be watching, but this is not all bad, it will give me few TV hours to watch something else.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (3 July 2009)

robots said:


> Serena and Venus are to my mind over testosteronised and bear little resemblance to the cuddly XX children which their psychopathic parents goo gooed at birth
> 
> professor robots




robots,

Shame , shame , shame.

Your homophobic description of two of the most delicate practitioners of the drop ball are insulting to all tennis aficiendoes, pocket or otherwise.

Please leave your preconceived antedeluvian ideas in St.Kilda , where they belong.

gg


----------



## ThingyMajiggy (3 July 2009)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> robots,
> 
> Shame , shame , shame.
> 
> ...





Er? Didn't you say that?


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (3 July 2009)

ThingyMajiggy said:


> Er? Didn't you say that?




No that was robots, look at the avatars.

I'm shocked by robots subjective comments about the thinking man's pocket.

gg


----------



## ThingyMajiggy (3 July 2009)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> No that was robots, look at the avatars.
> 
> I'm shocked by robots subjective comments about the thinking man's pocket.
> 
> gg





???? You have the same avatars.....you said that comment about being over testoseronised, then quoted robots as saying it. Excuse me, but that doesn't make sense to me


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (3 July 2009)

ThingyMajiggy said:


> ???? You have the same avatars.....you said that comment about being over testoseronised, then quoted robots as saying it. Excuse me, but that doesn't make sense to me




No mate, I have an avatar, its mine, have had it since I first logged on to ASF in 2006.

If someone else decides to hijack my identity and use my avatar people assume their opinions are mine and I get the right of reply.

gg rules his avatar ok

gg


----------



## ThingyMajiggy (3 July 2009)

OK then sure thing. 

Go back and read posts #109, 110 and 113 and look at the posters and avatars if you like. If anyone can piece it together, let me know, doesn't make sense to me, must be missing something. 

Anyway, the Williams' are certainly hard to stop, thought Serena wasn't going to win last night, still come back strong and got it, I think Venus might give her a hard time though.... 

SC


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (3 July 2009)

ThingyMajiggy said:


> OK then sure thing.
> 
> Go back and read posts #109, 110 and 113 and look at the posters and avatars if you like. If anyone can piece it together, let me know, doesn't make sense to me, must be missing something.
> 
> ...




So they are freaks, and we are all agreed, avatar imposters or not.

Poor psychopathic parents, to have two lovely little girls to grow up to be like this.

gg


----------



## trainspotter (3 July 2009)

The Williams Singers? Great gospel singers. Fantastic harmonies.

The Williams Sisters? Great tennis players. Fantastic hairy bodies.


----------



## matty2.0 (3 July 2009)

No comment.


----------



## trainspotter (3 July 2009)

BANG goes my theory on the hairy body statement. Must wax?


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (3 July 2009)

A bit confronting, backfronting.

ceaserwhateverhomohobic


----------



## robots (4 July 2009)

hello,

straight out of Compton

anymore Garpal's around?

thankyou
professor robots


----------



## xyzedarteerf (4 July 2009)

i don't see the point of watching the woman's 2009 Wimbledon final this year its like watching the same match year after year. this two sisters should be put on the same group so one of them gets eliminated by each other to be fair to other WOMEN like players.


----------



## xyzedarteerf (4 July 2009)

matty2.0 said:


> No comment.




ok i will watch it only if they both streak...:


----------



## nomore4s (4 July 2009)

xyzedarteerf said:


> i don't see the point of watching the woman's 2009 Wimbledon final this year its like watching the same match year after year. this two sisters should be put on the same group so one of them gets eliminated by each other to be fair to other WOMEN like players.




Why? Maybe the other women should lift their games instead?

I find it somewhat ironic that the Williams sisters are bashed in this thread due to their physical capabilities when in other sports being bigger, stronger and generally better than your opponents is applauded. If they were men they would be talked up for these abilities. The Williams sisters are also stronger mentally then nearly all of there rivals, alot of who crack under pressure and have alot of trouble closing out the big games when the opportunities present themselves.

There are/were plenty of other women that played tennis with physical abilities that gave them an edge over rivals - eg Lindsay Davenport. There are also examples of women working hard to improve their strength to be able to compete with the Williams sisters - think Justine Henin.

Womens tennis is generally soft imo, and the Williams sisters seem to highlight this even more when they are on song.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (4 July 2009)

nomore4s said:


> Why? Maybe the other women should lift their games instead?
> 
> I find it somewhat ironic that the Williams sisters are bashed in this thread due to their physical capabilities when in other sports being bigger, stronger and generally better than your opponents is applauded. If they were men they would be talked up for these abilities. The Williams sisters are also stronger mentally then nearly all of there rivals, alot of who crack under pressure and have alot of trouble closing out the big games when the opportunities present themselves.
> 
> ...




Yes mate I agree,

But they are supposed to be girls.

When I go to an event tagged "girls", I expect to see the best examples of XX genetics available. 

Not these androgenous grunters.

A bit like going to a Berlusconni party and being teamed up with Bruno.

And yes I am sexist and proud of it.

gg


----------



## Prospector (4 July 2009)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Yes mate I agree,
> 
> But they are supposed to be girls.
> 
> When I go to an event tagged "girls", I expect to see the best examples of XX genetics available.




Hell, I thought watching Wimbledon was about seeing great players play tennis. The Williams sister's physique is actually the real embodiment of African American women. I am with nomore4's - get the other women to lift their Game, not tamper with the playing field so others can have a go - didnt that philosophy finish at Primary School level?  Would rather watch them than the high pitched squealers coming out of Eastern Europe at the moment.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (4 July 2009)

Prospector said:


> Hell, I thought watching Wimbledon was about seeing great players play tennis. The Williams sister's physique is actually the real embodiment of African American women. I am with nomore4's - get the other women to lift their Game, not tamper with the playing field so others can have a go - didnt that philosophy finish at Primary School level?  Would rather watch them than the high pitched squealers coming out of Eastern Europe at the moment.




As a lad I had relationships with many as you say African-American women . None of them resembled the Williams sisters.

Now I am not here to be a racist estimator of different groups as to their potential between the sheets or on any available surface on this good earth of ours.

But the Wlliams sisters don't cut when in comparison to other gals.

Too much muscle.

That is not to say that if the sisters infiltrated garpalmansion that I would call a taxi.



gg


----------



## xyzedarteerf (4 July 2009)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> As a lad I had relationships with many as you say African-American women.
> gg




i thought once you go B***K you never go back...didn't apply in your case i guess..:


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (4 July 2009)

xyzedarteerf said:


> i thought once you go B***K you never go back...didn't apply in your case i guess..:




A goil is a goil is a goil.

Yor racist insinations do not acord with my experince.

gg


----------



## Prospector (4 July 2009)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Too much muscle.
> That is not to say that if the sisters infiltrated garpalmansion that I would call a taxi.




GG you crack me up.  Dont you know us gals can have good muscles too?  Crikeys, one of my aerobic instructors has a better six-pack than any guy I have seen!  The first time she took her TShirt off (she has an exercise singlet underneath) we all just stared......She also happens to the world aerobics champion though!  And she is all girl!  I reckon I have seen lots of African women with the well rounded bottoms of the Williams girls.  I think they are great.


----------



## kincella (4 July 2009)

get it ...I do not hate the williams sisters.....
but after watching them over the years...particularly Serena's massive growth in muslce.....I have come to the conclusion....she is on steroids...
then today I did a google.....and there are stacks of people out there who believe the same...then this about the testing.....its a farce...
oh and as for testing....
quote.............

Players can use short-acting steroids in combination with human growth hormone which will produce muscle mass and enormous power, and while they can stop just before a competition and test clean, they still get the performance benefit of the drugs," Mendoza said."The tests are easy to manipulate - a small example is that there is no visual straight line witnessing of a player giving the sample, they use a convex mirror,"

http://www.tennishasasteroidproblem.blogspot.com/


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (4 July 2009)

Prospector said:


> GG you crack me up.  Dont you know us gals can have good muscles too?  Crikeys, one of my aerobic instructors has a better six-pack than any guy I have seen!  The first time she took her TShirt off (she has an exercise singlet underneath) we all just stared......She also happens to the world aerobics champion though!  And she is all girl!  I reckon I have seen lots of African women with the well rounded bottoms of the Williams girls.  I think they are great.




agree Prosoector,without revealing my peccadillos, a good bottom is essential and I have been fortunate to dine at many such.

Could you ask your PT to pm me and we can do a trial of one which I would gladly publish in a journal of your choice

gg


----------



## centex (5 July 2009)

Seen them on the telly...

They are indeed:

*The Williams Brothers*


----------



## nulla nulla (5 July 2009)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Yes mate I agree,
> 
> But they are supposed to be girls.
> 
> ...





Maybe Paris Hilton could wave a tennis racket arround for you, in between tantrums?


----------



## robots (5 July 2009)

hello,

good one Nulla Nulla, dont upset GG he will dob you into Joe

thankyou
professor robots


----------



## Prospector (5 July 2009)

No he wont Mr Robots - he disses out as good as he gets.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (5 July 2009)

nulla nulla said:


> Maybe Paris Hilton could wave a tennis racket arround for you, in between tantrums?





Although Paris may be a girl, I'd need to have a full up to date std and blood tests/ swabs reports to hand before I'd dream of trying to get into her tantrums.

gg


----------



## robots (5 July 2009)

Prospector said:


> No he wont Mr Robots - he disses out as good as he gets.




hello,

and dobs to Joe

fine by me, 

thankyou
professor robots


----------



## trainspotter (5 July 2009)

WIMBLEDON, England -- There's a new musical in London, Sister Act, based on the movie of the same name. There's an old tennis routine at Wimbledon, sister act, based on a history of similar results. No dancing in this one, just advancing. Serena won by the way. Serena wrapped up a 7-6 (3), 6-2 victory for a third Wimbledon championship and 11th major title overall.

Get the Eastern Bloc grunters to lift their game I say. 

Lmao at GG dobbing to Joe.


----------



## overit (6 July 2009)

You cant say Serena hasnt got a sense of humour.

Are you looking at my titles?










> Perhaps Williams was just having a bit of fun or possibly she had a more serious point in mind after it was earlier revealed that good looks, not seedings, determine which women’s matches get centre court and maximum media exposure.


----------



## explod (6 July 2009)

I am ho hum on the William Sisters.  No better or worse than any other.  They are a product of western society and in particular the "Alay UU yars" of Christianity.  No fault of theirs, just the dogma they were raised under.

They are great Athletes, they are great looking and good luck to the success of them and their family who pushed them to it in the first place.

But the comments of posters continues to disappoint and make me wish that we could all get a decent social education.   

The whole thread is a waste.

If we could rid ourselves of religion, make sure all get a full education (of each individual's choosing, I should add) and control the spiralling birthrate we may have some hope for the future.

cheers explod


----------



## gav (6 July 2009)

kincella said:


> get it ...I do not hate the williams sisters.....
> but after watching them over the years...particularly Serena's massive growth in muslce.....I have come to the conclusion....she is on steroids...
> then today I did a google.....and there are stacks of people out there who believe the same...then this about the testing.....its a farce...
> oh and as for testing....
> ...




kincella,

If you are going to accuse someone of not only cheating, but doing something illegal, then at least have something decent to back it up.  Just because "stacks of people out there believe the same" is hardly a valid argument. 

Having larger muscles does NOT necassarily mean you are on steroids.  There are many skinny cyclists (and other athletes) out there who have tested positive to performance enhancing drugs, and there are gym rats who take steroids and look like crap.  There are also plenty of very muscular natural athletes who have never used any illegal performance enhancing drugs.  Performance enhancing drugs can play a significant role in muscle growth, but genetics play a much larger role.  Hard work is also a signicant contributer that must be considered.

Also, the ASADA (Australian Sports Anti-Doping Authority) and WADA (World Anti-Doping Agency) now have the means to detect human growth hormone and shorter acting esters.

However I do agree that drug testing in most sports needs improving.  It is a very difficult, time consuming, and expensive job.  Whilst ASADA and WADA come up with new tests, new drugs that are harder to detect are also invented.  But the gap is closing, and it is much more difficult to get away with now than it was 10 years ago.  

There is also a lot of confusion as to why some things are banned and some aren't.  Did you know some athletes (cyclists comes to mind) sleep in special sleeping chambers that increases red blood cell count - or that Tiger Woods had eye surgery to improve his vision better than 20/20 vision!  Where is the line drawn?  (sorry a bit off topic)


----------



## Julia (6 July 2009)

explod said:


> I am ho hum on the William Sisters.  No better or worse than any other.  They are a product of western society and in particular the "Alay UU yars" of Christianity.  No fault of theirs, just the dogma they were raised under.
> 
> They are great Athletes, they are great looking and good luck to the success of them and their family who pushed them to it in the first place.
> 
> ...



Hey Explod, great post.  I so agree.


----------



## gav (6 July 2009)

explod said:


> If we could rid ourselves of religion, make sure all get a full education (of each individual's choosing, I should add) and control the spiralling birthrate we may have some hope for the future.




What if the individual wanted religious education? :


----------



## Mr J (6 July 2009)

Why would I hate the Williams sisters? Why would I feel such a strong negative emotion towards a stranger who has not hurt anyone and does not affect me? Hate is a strong emotion that should only be reserved for truly despicable people, if anyone at all.


----------



## GumbyLearner (13 September 2009)

Serena out of US Open for foot fault and "I Would kill you" comment to baseline judge.


----------



## trinity (13 September 2009)

Could not really see if it was a valid call or not.  But, am glad after the decision was made, Serena went over to Kim to congratulate her.  Not the best way to win for Kim, but, what a great comeback so far!  Hope Kim goes all the way to win.


----------



## Mr J (13 September 2009)

I think it's fair she was more than annoyed. Even if it was correct, it must be a frustrating way to lose.



> I Would kill you




To be fair, she never said she will kill her.


----------



## So_Cynical (13 September 2009)

Mr J said:


> I think it's fair she was more than annoyed. Even if it was correct, it must be a frustrating way to lose.
> 
> To be fair, she never said she will kill her.




However she did say "I will take this ball and shove it down your ****ING throat!


----------



## Bafana (13 September 2009)

/signed - Don't like em at all.


----------



## Prospector (13 September 2009)

So_Cynical said:


> However she did say "I will take this ball and shove it down your ****ING throat!




Probably fair enough comment! :


----------



## kam75 (13 September 2009)

a family affair.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (13 September 2009)

Now that I am probably single again could someone who knows either of the Williams sisters inform them that I once played squash against Rod Laver in Gladstone in 1975 and beat him.

I was very young in 1975.

And that I am now available.

And that although I find big muscled women intimidating, that in love I like to be intimidated.

And that I am available

gg


----------



## Happy (13 September 2009)

Will do at the first opportunity.


----------



## MrBurns (13 September 2009)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Now that I am probably single again could someone who knows either of the Williams sisters inform them that I once played squash against Rod Laver in Gladstone in 1975 and beat him.
> 
> I was very young in 1975.
> 
> ...




Single again ??? That would be how many now ? what went wrong this time ?
On the other hand it's inevitable isnt it.

I just recently decided I'm not looking any more, I'm sick of the hastles, the moods, all the crap and for what ?

I'm going to fill my life with fast cars, a full bar and travel.
I didn't think of that as an option before but now I feel great.


----------



## MrBurns (13 September 2009)

MrBurns said:


> Single again ??? That would be how many now ? what went wrong this time ?
> On the other hand it's inevitable isnt it.
> 
> I just recently decided I'm not looking any more, I'm sick of the hastles, the moods, all the crap and for what ?
> ...




I see there's a specific thread on this. I'll post this over there.


----------



## xyzedarteerf (16 September 2009)

Just had to see it again this time in HD...it about time she lost 
In defense of the line judge she did not complain about the remarks until the umpire asked her what Serena said...btw Serena showed no remorse about the comment in her press conf as well.  Next time she comes to Melb i gonna yell foot fault in one her games just to diss her.:


----------



## robots (4 July 2010)

hello,

well done Serena, 4th crown over at wimbledon on the grass

legend of the game, plays for the game and doesnt put hand out for 10mil appearance money

fantastic, keep going, many years considering the competition that keeps coming out of the european countries

gee, Mr Burns had a run in this thread, disappeared

thankyou
professor robots


----------

